
BODY, a pioneer in WebRTC, brings live group fitness to the world - dliebeskind
https://www.getbodyapp.com/launch
======
dliebeskind
We built BODY to bring group fitness to the world. BODY is a first-of-its kind
fitness & wellness experience that brings high-end group fitness classes and
personal coaching to users in real time -- wherever they have an internet
connection -- at a price almost anyone can afford. Everyone gets to take a
free intro class – no credit card required.

A few quick thoughts for context: \--- For only $30 / month, we’ve created a
full service health ecosystem, which includes a $50 starter kit, a 24/7
wellness hotline, unlimited classes, a personal coach that helps you optimize
your fitness.

\--- Justin and I are both engineers. Justin is a coach and I am a fitness
consumer. We built this to be a perfect solution for coaches and consumers. We
know what coaches need to teach well and and what consumers need to workout
well and so we built that solution.

\--- Lots of streaming and DVD services already exist, but these are all a
‘one-way street’, so the instructor can’t see any of the participants, which
is dangerous and delivers suboptimal results. Many of the new ones are trying
to retrofit the same type of experience with different delivery channels (dvd,
streaming, mobile, etc). None of them are very fun or engaging. Many
celebrities are now trying to pump out even more videos or streaming services.
They can’t grow with you, and generally don’t help you learn new skills. BODY
does.

\--- Our program is a combination of HIIT (High Intensity Interval Training)
and functional training. Why is strength / functional training so important
you ask? In a recent study (link below) overweight subjects were assigned to
three groups: diet-only, diet plus 30-50 minutes of pure aerobics, and diet
plus aerobics plus weights. The diet group lost 14.6 pounds of fat in 12
weeks. The aerobic group lost only one more pound (15.6 pounds) than the diet
group. The weight training group lost 21.1 pounds of fat (44% and 35% more
than diet and aerobic only groups respectively). Basically, the addition of
aerobic training didn’t result in any real world significant fat loss over
dieting alone. However, the addition of resistance training greatly
accelerated fat loss results. ([http://www.t-nation.com/training/hierarchy-of-
fat-loss](http://www.t-nation.com/training/hierarchy-of-fat-loss)).

Ask me anything! If you have any private comments or issues, don’t hesitate to
email me at daniel@getbodyapp.com. Feedback is appreciated!

------
just1jp
This is awesome. Hosting 12 quality feeds simultaneously is no small feat -
and adding shared music and other class features is icing on the cake

